# Sync Uber App with Onboard Navigation



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Hiya Folks,

Does anyone know if it's feasible to somehow sync the Uber app to my on board navigation system?

My car uses Ford Sync.

I'm driving a 6 speed manual and constantly holding the phone while driving and shifting gears isn't an ideal situation.
I know I can get one of those cheesy phone holders with the big suction cup, but with technology of today you would think there would be a way to utilize the on board navi system.

Maybe I'm just thinking to far outside the box? I should prolly get a job. lol


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Whether you can sync your phone with your on board or not, you should really get some kind of mount for your phone. I use a vent mount and it works fine, but regardless you need to find a mount that fits your needs. I would also get a blue tooth headset and connect it to your phone and use GMaps or Waze to give you audio directions through your headset. The mapping systems can launch from Uber or Lyft. The less you are looking at any nav screen the better and safer it is.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm guessing the answer for Ford's is two fold:
1) Do you have the required Version of Ford Sync or have a version that is upgradeable to the required Ford SYNC version?
2) Is your Smartphone and/or the App(s) you want to use compatible with Ford SYNC and Ford AppLink?

I can't answer that question re Uber Driver App or even a Smartphone Navigation App although the answer most likely is NO, not now but.....

The new(er) Ford AppLink does have a few Apps that can be Voice Controlled and play the Smartphone App Audio on the Car's _Audio System ,_ but I don't see displaying Video Output from Apps (other than playing a Movie with A/V Cable). It looks like this is currently developed for Smartphone Apps re Music/Radio Apps.

Suggest joining /researching a few Ford or Ford SYNC forums and asking the question. Then come back and let us know. All I got with a morning cup of coffee:

Ford SYNC & How Tos: http://owner.ford.com/how-tos/sync-technology/sync/sync-applink/sync-applink-overview.html
Play Movie with A/V cable: http://ford-life.com/2011/12/13/how-to-play-video-from-a-mobile-device-on-myford-touch/


----------

